# Eigenes Netzwerk verlegen mit CAT 7 Kabel und Cat6a Netzwerkdosen - Rookie edition



## AceLafleur (21. April 2019)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte ein eigenes Netzwerk verlegen und bin totaler Leihe. Bis jetzt habe ich lediglich PCs vom Router mit einem Patchkabel verbunden..

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe muss es wie folgt aussehen:
Router -> Patchkabel CAT 7 ->  CAT 6a Dose -> Verlegekabel CAT 7 (ggf. Duplex-Kabel?) -> Cat 6a Dose -> Patchkabel CAT 7 -> PC / Endgerät
Ich will letztendlich 3 PCs, 1 Drucker und 2 TVs ansteuern.

Patchkabel Cat 7 wäre dann z.B. CSL-Computer Primewire - 1m - CAT 7 Netzwerkkabel: Amazon.de: Amazon.de

Zwischen den Dosen benutze ich dann das CAT 7 Verlegekabel wie z.B. (BIGtec 50m CAT.7 Verlegekabel Netzwerkkabel LAN Kabel: Amazon.de: Amazon.de)

Als Netzwerkdose würde ich folgende nehmen deleyCON Cat 6a
deleyCON 1x CAT 6a Universal Netzwerkdose - 2X RJ45: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Jetzt mal direkt eine komplette Rookie-Frage:
Da diese Netzwerkdose 2 Ausgänge hat, muss ich die Dose entsprechend mit 2 CAT 7 Verlegekabel auch verbinden? Oder sind die Verlegekabel dafür ausgelegt direkt eine 2-er Netzwerkdose anzusprechen? 
Oder sind dafür die "Duplex"-Verlegekabel dafür vorgesehen wie z.b. 100m Duplex CAT.7 Verlegekabel Gigabit 10Gbit: Amazon.de: Elektronik ??
gibts es Pro/Contra für 2x CAT 7 Verlegekabel vs 1x Duplexkabel? 

Im Endefekt: Vom Router insgesamt 6 Patchkabel in 3 Netzwerkdosen verbinden.
Die Dosen muss ich entsprechend mit 6 CAT 7 Kabel verbinden. (ggf. Pro Dose 1 Duplexkabel)
Dann verlege ich die Kabel entsprechend (unterputz) und verbinden Sie dann mit, am ende wahrscheinlich 5 Netzwerkdosen (da die Geräte entsprechend verteilt sind). 

Ich freue mich über eure Hilfe bzgl. der Verlegekabel-Frage und ob ich es grundsätzlich richtig verstanden habe.
Bis auf die Netzwerkdose von deleyCon bin ich auch total offen bzgl. den Kabelhersteller/Händler. Die Verlinkungen dienen nur für mich, ob ich es grundsätzlich verstanden habe.

Ich würde mir dann wahrscheinlich für das Projekt folgendes Set kaufen CSL - Netzwerk Kabeltester
CSL - Netzwerk Kabeltester fuer RJ45: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Schraubendreher vorhanden. Benöte ich noch was? Irgendwas nicht beachtet?

Besten Dank & viele Grüße
AceLafLeur


----------



## Malkolm (22. April 2019)

Hallo AceLafleur,

soweit ist das alles korrekt. Wie vermutet brauchst du auch pro Slot in der Dose ein eigenes Kabel bzw. das angesprochene Duplexkabel.

Die ausgewählten Komponenten sind soweit auch ok. Ich persönlich schwöre zwar auf Draka Kabel, das Bigtec ist aber auch voll in Ordnung. Soweit ich das sehe ist auch ein LSA Auflegewerkzeug in dem Testset vorhanden. Für so eine kleine Installation ist das sicher ausreichend, solltest du aber vorhaben sowas öfter zu machen würde ich dir zu etwas hochwertigerem Werkzeug raten.

Bezüglich der Dosen am Router: Falls du nicht N einzelne Dosen direkt nebeneinander setzen möchtest verwende ein Patchpanel, genau dafür sind die da  

Ansonsten viel Spass beim verlegen, es lohnt sich!


----------



## derGronf (22. April 2019)

Hallo AceLafleur,

ja, jeder Anschluss will ein eigenes Kabel. Sternförmig werden Netzwerke aufgebaut.

Ich würde dir Module empfehlen und keine Dosen, wie selbige, die du dir ausgedacht hast. Dadurch kannst du auf das Testset versichten. Das ist zwar nicht komplett unbrauchbar aber irgendwie so ISDN-Zeit. Nicht, das der Lan-Tester nicht brauchbar wäre, aber Farben und Funktion lassen sich auch so ganz gut nachvollziehen, indem man aufpasst und die Netzwrkverbindung im Betrieb testet.

Werkzeug: Jokari, Elektroniker Seitenschneider, Seitenschneider und Kombizange, kleinen Schlitz und Kreuz-Schraubendreher. Nen Hammer, um den ganzen Mist kaputt zu kloppen, wenn einem der Geduldsfaden reißt.

Netzwerkschrank in sowas kannste den Router die Patch- und Ragierfelder einbauen. Dann sieht das auch noch nach was aus.

Ach so. Und denk daran, dass Cat-Kabl nur bis 100m spezifiziert werden. Man sagt aber nur 90m und geht noch von 5m Patchkabel an beiden Enden aus. Danach könnte die Verbindung lahm werden. Beim Auflegen ein bisschen Mühe geben. Dann sollte das ganze Projekt kein Problem werden.

Wenn du sowieso schon dabei bist, Unterputz zu legen, überleg dir doch, wo sonst noch Cat-Kabel gebraucht werden in der Zukunft. Jetzt wäre die beste Zeit, das alles mal richtig zu machen. 

derGronf


----------



## AceLafleur (22. April 2019)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Dosen am Router: Falls du nicht N einzelne Dosen direkt nebeneinander setzen möchtest verwende ein Patchpanel, genau dafür sind die da



Öh. ist ein Patchpanel nicht too much? Ich werde 6 Kabel verlegen, sprich 3 Dosen nebeneinander. 
Ich will alles unterputz verbauen.... vllt blöde Frage... aber kann ich ein Patchpanel unterputz legen?

Ansonsten vielen lieben Dank fürs drüber lesen!


----------



## AceLafleur (22. April 2019)

derGronf schrieb:


> Ich würde dir Module empfehlen und keine Dosen, wie selbige, die du dir ausgedacht hast. Dadurch kannst du auf das Testset versichten. Das ist zwar nicht komplett unbrauchbar aber irgendwie so ISDN-Zeit. Nicht, das der Lan-Tester nicht brauchbar wäre, aber Farben und Funktion lassen sich auch so ganz gut nachvollziehen, indem man aufpasst und die Netzwrkverbindung im Betrieb testet.
> 
> Werkzeug: Jokari, Elektroniker Seitenschneider, Seitenschneider und Kombizange, kleinen Schlitz und Kreuz-Schraubendreher. Nen Hammer, um den ganzen Mist kaputt zu kloppen, wenn einem der Geduldsfaden reißt.
> 
> ...



Diese Keystone-Module sind ja dafür da, die Verlegekabel zu "crimpen" und somit zu einem Patchkabel zu machen, oder? 
Vllt übersehe ich etwas, aber ich erkenne jetzt hierbei keinen Vorteil wenn ich es alles Unterputz verlegen möchte. 
Sind die Dosen nicht schlichtweg die "sauberer Lösung"? 
Mit den Keystone-Modulen ziehe ich das Kabel entsprechend durch die Wohnung und kurz vor dem Endgerät müsste ich das Kabel crimpen... Könnte ich es dann direkt in einen z.B. PC einstecken ? 

Besten Dank für die Werkzeuge, vor allem über den Seitenschneider habe ich schon nachgedacht. Merci!

Netzwerkschrank wäre wohl ein wenig too much. Denke ich halte weiter an meinen 3 Dosen fest 

Danke für den Hinweis mit den 90 Meter Kabel...Sprich Inklusive Patchkabel -> 95M maximal Gesamtlänge?

Bzgl. zukünftigen Dosen, das ist ein guter Hinweis  
2 Dosen werden wohl stand jetzt erstmal nicht gebraucht, aber wie erwähnt, könnte vllt mal was hinkommen und diese Arbeit mach ich mir sicherlich kein 2. Mal 

Danke dir!!

Grüße
Ace

*edit* Was ich noch fragen wollten... Netzwerke werden sternförmig aufgebaut......okay was genau bedeutet das? 
Ich spreche hier bei mir von einem kleinen Heimnetzwerk mit einem Router -> 3 Dosen -> 5 Dosen. 
Muss ich hierbei was beachten?!

+ Ich würde nun für jede Dose einfach ein Duplexverlegekabel nehmen, wenn nichts dagegenspricht? 
Ist sicherlich eleganter... oder Sind die Kabel irgendwie anfälliger ?

Danke euch 

Grüße
Ace


----------



## Malkolm (22. April 2019)

Die Keystone Module sind eine Alternative zu normalen Dosen. Die Module werden dann selbst in entsprechende Keystone-Dosen gesetzt.
Vorteil: Leichteres anlegen, da einfach zu crimpen anstatt die 4x2 Adern aufzulegen.
Nachteil: Elendig teuer und ein falsch gecrimptes Modul lässt sich nicht korrigieren.

Patchpanele gibts auch in 8 oder 12 port Ausführung. Dosen gehen aber natürlich auch.

Duplex Kabel hat per se keine Nachteile, ist aber natürlich doppelt so breit, was beim Verlegen selbst natürlich stören kann.


----------



## Matusalem (22. April 2019)

Vergiss bei der ganzen Geschichte nicht die Schirmung wenigstens einseitig aufzulegen und den Potentialausgleich durchzuführen. 
Spätestens hier spielt ein Patchpanel eine seiner Stärken aus. Die Schirme können einfach unter entsprechende Klemmen auf einer Leiste aufgelegt werden und diese wird dann geerdet.


----------



## AceLafleur (22. April 2019)

huhu,

vielen lieben Dank für den weiteren Input.

Bzgl den Keystones. Ich crimpe das Verlegekabel -> Steck es in den Keystone -> Hinterseite einer Dose z.b. deleyCON 2X Keystone Dose Netzwerkdose Datendose: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Hmm, entweder ich crimpe das kabel und verlege dann die adern, oder ich verlege die ader direkt in eine normale Dose..
Ich denke ich bleibe hier lieber bei den Cat 6a Netzwerkdosen.


Bzgl. Patchpanel, okay es ist ganz cool. Bloss die banale Frage ... Das ding ist ja nicht dafür gedacht, unterputz verbaut zu werden oder?
D.h. Ich muss die Kabel ja dann noch in die Wand / hintern den Putz bringen. Ungern würde ich einfach 3 Löcher in die Wand setzen für die Kabel..
Gibts für sowas ein gängies vorgehen? 
Es soll am Ende schlichtweg sauber aussehen, sonst meckert die Frau 

Noch eine andere Anfängerfrage - dieser Lantester: Am Ende steck ich in jede Dose ein Patchkabel und verbinde es mit den Tester. Dann sagt er mir entweder top oder flopp? 

vielen lieben dank für die weitere Hinweise.
Kann mir jmd noch was sagen bzgl. Netzwerke werden sternförmig aufgebaut? wie gesagt, kleines Heimnetzwerk, maximal 6 Endgeräte. Alles auf einer Etage... Gibts hier was zu beachten?

da die verlegekabel eine effektive reichweite von 90 m haben, machts dann wohl mehr sinn die 50m Kabel zu holen. Was mir auch für die weiteste Strecke reichen würde..

Danke & Grüße
Ace

*edit*

Was mich noch stört ist folgendes.

Ich werde z.b. in einem Zimmer 2 Endgeräte an 2 unterschiedlichen Orten haben.
D.h. ich müsste 2 Dosen mit jeweils 1 Verlegekabel ansteuern. Dann ist aber quasi eine "Buchse" tot.  
Oder ich verlege direkt ein Duplexkabel, verlege dann aber sehr großzügig...+ Ich bräuchte mehr Dosen + Patchkabel am Router... 
hmpf.. Gibts hier noch Ideen, die ich einfach nicht sehe?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (23. April 2019)

Du bist schon auf dem richtigen Weg,

-Verlegeart immer Sternförmig
-Sauber arbeiten beim anschließen(keine Adern einschneiden oder Schirmung auf Kontakte)
-zur einfacheren Installation nimm diese Dosen,damit hast du mehr Platz und die Biegung der Kabel ist nicht ganz so stark,
Kaiser Electronic-Dose 149x67 mm bei HORNBACH kaufen (Amazon verkauft die Teile viel zu teuer)
  In den Dosen kannst du auch ungenutzte Kabel verstauen die später mal angeschlossen werden sollen.

Ob man überall Duplexkabel braucht?Hab ich bei mir gemacht aber beim TV reicht die Dose schon jetzt nicht mehr und der Switch liegt hinterm Receiver.


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (26. April 2019)

Ich hab Ende letzten Jahres auch Dosen bei mir während der Renovierung verlegt. Leg lieber gleich mehr als zu wenig, wenn du eh anfängst Dreck zu machen. Auch drüber nachdenken, wo man eventuell später mal Dosen braucht. Ich hätte jetzt schon bei mir direkt wieder 3 weitere Orte, wo ich vielleicht doch hätte eine Doppeldose verlegen sollen. Eine Doppeldose würde ich sowieo immer einer Einfachdose vorziehen. Wenn die Wand eh auf ist, dann kannst du auch gleich zwei Kabel reinlegen. 
Ein Patchpanel ist auf jeden Fall "sauberer" aber man muss natürlich Platz dafür haben. Zur Not vielleicht in einen Schrank einbauen, der beim Router steht?

Den WAF (wife acceptance factor  ) kannst du durch geschicktes Argumentieren natürlich erhöhen (Sprich für gute Netflix Verbindung macht es Sinn eine Dose zum TV oder zu einem Alternativen TV Standort zu legen,  später in der Wohnung rumliegende Kabel sehen nicht gut aus, etc.)

Die Kabeltester sind praktisch. Habe ich damit auch gemacht. An beide Enden anschließen und die Testfunktion starten. Am anderen Ende dann ablesen, ob die Auflegung stimmt.
Die 100m sind soweit ich mich erinnere auch nicht wirklich ein fester Wert. Der wird ja durch verschiedene Dinge beeinflusst: zum Beispiel die MHz und wieviele Steckverbindung auf de rStrecke liegen. Die sind ja potentiell schlechter geschirmt als Verlegekabel.


----------



## AceLafleur (26. April 2019)

_IcedEarth_ schrieb:


> Ich hab Ende letzten Jahres auch Dosen bei mir während der Renovierung verlegt. Leg lieber gleich mehr als zu wenig, wenn du eh anfängst Dreck zu machen. Auch drüber nachdenken, wo man eventuell später mal Dosen braucht. Ich hätte jetzt schon bei mir direkt wieder 3 weitere Orte, wo ich vielleicht doch hätte eine Doppeldose verlegen sollen. Eine Doppeldose würde ich sowieo immer einer Einfachdose vorziehen. Wenn die Wand eh auf ist, dann kannst du auch gleich zwei Kabel reinlegen.
> Ein Patchpanel ist auf jeden Fall "sauberer" aber man muss natürlich Platz dafür haben. Zur Not vielleicht in einen Schrank einbauen, der beim Router steht?
> 
> Den WAF (wife acceptance factor  ) kannst du durch geschicktes Argumentieren natürlich erhöhen (Sprich für gute Netflix Verbindung macht es Sinn eine Dose zum TV oder zu einem Alternativen TV Standort zu legen,  später in der Wohnung rumliegende Kabel sehen nicht gut aus, etc.)
> ...



vielen lieben Dank für dein Input.

Ich werde immer noch nicht aus dem Patchpanel schlau.

Letztendlich bin ich jetzt auf folgendem Stand:
Router -> wahrscheinlich erstmal ein 12er-Switch -> 6 Dosen -> Verlegekabel 6xDuplex -> 6 Dosen (Die 6 Dosen sind schon sehr großzügig geplant und werde überall Doppeldosen verlegen mit Duplexkabel)
ich hab jetzt hier und da mal gegooglet. Wahrscheinlich bin ich auch nur zu dämlich... aber wieso sollte ich ein Patchpanel nutzen? 

Wg. der Reichweite. Ich werde wohl nicht wirklich annährend die 100m (einfach) knacken. Daher kauf ich mir wohl ein 500m Kabeltrommel und zerschneids mir dann.

den WAF kannte ich noch gar nicht


----------



## Malkolm (26. April 2019)

Es gibt keinen technischen Grund für ein Patchpanel. Es ist einfach deutlich kompakter als 6 Dosen nebeneinander und sieht daher aufgeräumter/schöner aus. Aber das ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (27. April 2019)

Genau, technisch macht es eigentlich keinen Unterschied, ob man ein Patchpanel  oder 6 Dosen nimmt. Bin mir gerade nicht mal sicher, ob es preislich was ausmacht? Wie wichtig eine Erdung der Leitung wichtig ist kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Bei mir zu Hause habe ich den Switch auf die eine Seite und das Patchpanel auf die andere Seite eines Einlagebodens geschraubt. Dann brauchts nur kurze 20cm Patchkabel, um Patchpanel (oder Dose) mit dem Switch zu verbinden.

Wie gesagt: technisch, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, macht es keinen Unterschied, ob man 6 Doppeldosen oder ein 12er Patchpanel verwendet.


----------



## derGronf (28. April 2019)

Jo, das ist wahr, technisch gesehn, macht das keinen Unterschied. Sieht halt besser aus.

Zu den Dosen. Ja, die sind alter Standard. Macht man eigentlich so nicht mehr heute. Das hängt so ein bisschen mit der Erweiterbarkeit der ganzen Verkabelung zusammen. In die gleiche Kerbe zielt auch das Patchpanel und das Rangierfeld. Du hast es bei der Erweiterung deiner Verkabelung dann nur leichter.
Wenn du an die Grenzen der Übertragung kommst, sind die Dosen halt mist. Du musst hier auch an die Schirmung denken. Irgendwann kommst du an den Punkt, wo Fehler auftreten durch Übersprechen. Die Grenzen sind bei weitem nicht erreicht. Aber wir denken hier ja auch über die Zukunft nach.
Außerdem sind die Module einfacher zusammen zu bauen. Auch ohne LSA+ Werkzeug.
Und nein, ich rede hier nicht von den Steckern, sondern von den Modulen. Die sehen am Ende so aus, wie die Dose, die du dir ausgedacht hast. Nur eben anders zusammen gebaut. Und vor allem leichter.

Bei den Dosen muss du darauf achten, dass du die Schirmung nicht zu weit absetzt, das die Paare bis zum Ende verdrillt bleiben usw. Gibt viele Bilder, bei denen es falsch ist.
Aber wir reden hier von Datenraten jenseits der 10Gbit, wo das alles interessant wird. Soweit ist die Technik noch nicht. Es gibt wohl schon Cat7a zertifizierte Module, aber keine Dosen, wie du sie dir ausgedacht hast. Die gehen nur bis Cat6a und auch nur, wenn du dir meine Anschlusstips zu herzen nimmst.

Im privaten spielt es wohl keine Rolle. Am Ende zählt hier der Preis und der ist bei meinem Vorschlag erst mal viel höher. Aber die Erweiterbarkeit ist halt besser.

Nochmal kurz zur Maximallänge. 5m Patch+90m Cat+5m Patch=100m spezifiziert. Alles darüber wird vom Hersteller der Kabel nicht mehr garantiert. Du kannst auch bei 120m gesamt noch die volle Leistung kriegen. Der Hersteller garantiert dir das aber nicht. Eben nur bis 100.

derGronf


----------



## AceLafleur (30. April 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis für die Maximallänge.



Bzgl. Patchpanel. 
Ich bin jetzt tatsächlich soweit, dass ich mir wohl ein kleinen Serverschrank 19" zentral hintestellen will. 
Und darin eben Router, Switch + Patchpanel etc. Es ist wohl doch ein wenig schöner. 
Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke (und im Intetnet lese) will ich wohl doch nicht den ganzen Kabelsalat im Wohnzimmer haben. 
Ich würde es dann quasi in einen Abstellraum platzieren.

Vielen lieben Dank für euren Input. 

@Gronf welche Module würdest du benutzen?
Was mir noch fehlt, ist ein bauteil, um die ganze Kabel hinter die Wand zu bringen ? was nimmt man da? 

Danke euch


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (3. Mai 2019)

AceLafleur schrieb:


> ...
> Was mir noch fehlt, ist ein bauteil, um die ganze Kabel hinter die Wand zu bringen ? was nimmt man da?



was meinst du damit?


----------



## steffen25021978 (4. Mai 2019)

Keine Angst. Alles halb so wild. Das Dosenklemmen ist nur etwas tricky am Anfang. Das mit den Kabellängen ist auch halb so schlimm. Sieh dir die Fernseher an. Die haben eh nur 100MBit Anschluß. Und 1 GBit langt auf Jahre noch. 
Ich hab ein Cat6a Patchpanel und Cat6a Dosen. Zu den Dosen habe ich Cat7 Verlegekabel. Läuft alles.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Mai 2019)

Hilti mit 25er BetondiamantBohrer + Schlitzfräse am besten von Fein mit 25mm auseinander Diamantscheiben + Baustaubsauger. Danach brauchst Du Kelle, Glätter, Schwamm und Filzbrett, Rotband, ein Schalterprogramm minimum Ideal Standard, danach Kleister+Tapete. Danach brauchste für nicht ganz günstiges Schalterprogramm eine Weidmüller+Auflegewerkzeug.

Wenn ich was vergessen habe, zusätzlich kaufen 


Diamantkrone für die Hilti, Leerdosen, steckbar und natürlich Cat7 Duplex Kabel+ Leerrohr.

Die Installationsmaße kennst du ja. Bevor Du die Schlitzfräse durch die Wände ziehst, Vermieter fragen und schlitz blos keine Betondecke, dann nämlich gehört wegen der Statik vor Gericht das Haus Dir, ob Du dir das leisten kannst oder nicht, es gehört dann dir mit entsprechenden Schulden. Vermieten darfst Du das dann nicht mehr.


----------



## AceLafleur (5. Mai 2019)

_IcedEarth_ schrieb:


> was meinst du damit?



Quasi sowas https://www.ebay.de/i/162027059462?chn=ps&var=460997028918
Kabeldosen die ich in die wand setzen kann. Idealerweise wo ca.  7 Duplexkabel charmant durchpassen 
Ich muss ja vom Patchpanel hinter die wand und würde ungerne einfach ein "loch" lassen. 

Danke @Steffen. Ich werde wohl bei den Dosen bleiben.

@Plasma und generell die Frage: Brauch ich leerrohre und leerdosen? Ich hätte jetzt einfach die Kabel an der Wand unter den Fließen verlegt.
Wir werden den ganzen boden rausnehmen und neu fliesen. In dem Zuge wollte ich dann die Kabel am Rand / Sockel entlang legen.


----------



## AceLafleur (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo liebe community,

ich kram mal meinen alten Thread hier wieder raus.

Die Baustelle kommt voran und langsam gehts ans bestellen der ganzen Sachen.

Ich habe mir nun folgende Sachen rausgesucht:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005QFJIM0...olid=3JDOA3XNLICOV&psc=0&ref_=lv_vv_lig_dp_it
100m Duplex CAT.7 Verlegekabel Gigabit 10Gbit Netzwerkkabel CAT. 7 1000Mhz SFTP S/FTP CAT7 Installationskabel PIMF Kabel CAT7 Netzwerk Verkabelung LAN Kabel Datenkabel CAT7 4x2xAWG23/1 orange CAT 7 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07QR2GZD6...olid=3JDOA3XNLICOV&psc=0&ref_=lv_vv_lig_dp_it
Telegärtner Datenanschlussdose Cat6A 2-Fach 2xRJ45 J00020A0500 AMJ45 8/8 UP/50 alpinweiß 5 V, Weiß (5 Dosen) 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07QPZM6CN...olid=3JDOA3XNLICOV&psc=0&ref_=lv_vv_lig_dp_it
Telegärtner Abdeckrahmen 1-Fach 81x81 alpinweiß, 5 Stück 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B001GDQXJM...olid=3JDOA3XNLICOV&psc=0&ref_=lv_vv_lig_dp_it
DIGITUS Netzwerk-Schrank 19 zoll 7 HE - Wandmontage - 450 mm Tiefe - Traglast 60 kg - Dynamic Basic - Glastür - Grau 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B002RIHZZQ...olid=3JDOA3XNLICOV&psc=0&ref_=lv_vv_lig_dp_it
DIGITUS Professional DN-19 TRAY-2-SW - Fachboden zum Festeinbau in 19" Schränke - Traglast 25 kg - ab 450 mm Schranktiefe - 2HE - Farbe schwarz 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B007ZHDHS8...olid=3JDOA3XNLICOV&psc=0&ref_=lv_vv_lig_dp_it
BIGtec 20 x Käfigmutter Montageschrauben Käfigmutternset M6 Montagesatz für 10" und 19" Schränke Netzwerk Schrauben Rack Käfigmuttern 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01ARQWN6U...olid=3JDOA3XNLICOV&psc=0&ref_=lv_vv_lig_dp_it
NETGEAR GS324-100EUS Unmanaged Gigabit Switch (24x Gigabit Ports, Metallgehäuse, lüfterlos, Stromverbrauch max. 11,1W) schwarz

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N7R4GV8...olid=3JDOA3XNLICOV&psc=0&ref_=lv_vv_lig_dp_it
deleyCON CAT 6a Patchpanel Verteilerfeld 24 Port - Desktop 19 Zoll Rackeinbau Servermontage RJ45 Geschirmt - TIA568A TIA568B - Schwarz 


Damit man den Thread nicht komplett lesen muss:
Es geht um ein Cat 7 Netzwerk, welches ich unterputz für mein Heimnetzwerk legen möchte.
Kleiner Serverschrank mit Patchpanel und switch.

Ich freue mich auf euer Feedback.
Ich hoffe es passt soweit alles zusammen.
Ist sicherlich nicht immer der Preis-Leistungs-Sieger, vor allem bei den Dosen. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich freue mich auf eure Meinungen.

Danke euch & viele Grüße
Ace


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (5. Juni 2019)

Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit duplex Kabeln, aber könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei denen etwas schwieriger ist enge Kurven zu verlegen. Du brauchst auch noch kurze Patch Kabel zur Verbindung vom Patchpanel und dem Switch.


----------



## AceLafleur (5. Juni 2019)

huhu,

ach gott ja, die kurzen patchkabel 
merci für die anmerkungen.

Ich bin ebenfalls gespannt bzgl. der Verlegung der Duplexkabel.
ich hoffe mal das klappt


----------



## xEbo (5. Juni 2019)

AceLafleur schrieb:


> Hallo liebe community,
> 
> Damit man den Thread nicht komplett lesen muss:
> Es geht um ein Cat 7 Netzwerk, welches ich unterputz für mein Heimnetzwerk legen möchte.
> ...



Wenn du die Installation Unterputz ausführen möchtest kommst du wahrscheinlich nicht um Werkzeug herum. Eine Seite vorher wurde da die Mauerfräse genannt. Es sei denn, in deiner Wohnung gibt es nur Trockenbau.-/Hohlwände. Ich denke das du in einem Bestandsbau wohnst. Da ist es meißtens nicht ratsam mit der Fräse durchzuheizen. Da zerschneidest du wahrscheinlich deine bestehende Installation. Dann ist die Frage ob du die Leergehäuse UP einstemmen möchtest oder ob du Kaiser-Dosen setzen willst. Wenn du die CAT-Leitungen UP verlegen möchtest muss ich leider den Hinweis geben dass Telekommunikationsleitungen immer im Rohr verlegt werden sollten. Abstand zu deinen bestehenden Niederspannungsleitungen (Steckdosen, Licht,etc.) sollten auch eingehalten werden. Installationsbereiche beachten da du sonst echte Probleme bekommen kannst wenn du bswp. die Rohre/Leitungen schräg über die Wand ziehst. Beispiel: Bild aufgehangen, Dose geht nicht mehr . Als Rohr eignet sich ein 25er FBY Rohr. Panzerrohr würde ich für die UP Installation nicht verwenden da das Zeug starr ist. Biegeradien von den Rohren musst du dann auch noch beachten.

Ein Potentialausgleich am Serverschrank ist zwingend umzusetzen. Zum einen für deinen Schirm zum anderen für deine Sicherheit.

Thema Duplexleitung und Unterputzinstallation: Geht schneller als Einzelleitungen aber die Rohre sollten etwas größer gewählt werden da die Leitungen eher breit sind. Beim terminieren in den Dosen sind Einzelleitungen mMn. einfacher zu montieren. Lassen sich einfach schöner in die Dose legen und sind weniger starr. 

Das heißt: UP-Installation:
FBY Rohr M25
Kaiserdosen (Electronic-Dosen, UP oder Hohlwand)
Rotband
Gipszeug
4qmm Draht gr,glb (Potausgleich)
Katiblitz/ Zugband

Es wäre wahrscheinlich einfacher wenn du dir einen weg Aufputz überlegst. Kleinere Kabelkanäle oder TIP-Rohr wären die Klassischen Verlegesysteme dafür. Musst du letzendlich nur bohren und dich vom Installationsbereich fern halten. Schaut halt nicht so elegant aus .

Die Dosen die du dir rausgesucht hast hatte ich noch nie in der Hand, wir verbauen normalerweise BTR oder MetzConnect (haben glaube ich fusioniert). Bei denen kannst du die hintere Abdeckung drehen sodass du deine Leitungen nicht so stark knicken musst beim Einbau
https://www.amazon.de/Conn-Einsatz-...=metz+connect&qid=1559761957&s=gateway&sr=8-6

In deiner letzten Liste fehlt mir das Anlegewerkzeug
https://www.amazon.de/Krone-LSA-PLU...rone+lsa+plus&qid=1559762096&s=gateway&sr=8-3

Krone hat glaube ich die LSA Leisten erfunden. Sind üblicherweise von guter Qualität. Abmanteln kannst du die Leitungen mit einem Messer oder mit Spezialwerkzeug z.B. kostengünstig von Jokari.

mfg,
xEbo

p.s. Ich sehe auf die schnelle keine Steckdosenleiste für dein Rack. Da gibt es schöne für den Einbau in 19" Racks. Sogar einige mit Überspannungsschutz.


----------



## kero81 (5. Juni 2019)

Nimm lieber Rucksackdosen!  https://www.amazon.de/f-tronic-Unte...schalterdose&qid=1559765728&s=gateway&sr=8-17

Und ne Steckdosenleiste für in den Netzwerkschrank. 

Und vergiss die Messungen nicht, am besten bevor alles verputzt/gestrichen ist. Hierzu hilfreich: Abnahmemessung
Bei zu engen Dosen (Kaiserdosen) gibts of NEXT Fehler...


----------



## bpas (15. Juni 2019)

Was spricht eigentlich (außer dem Preis und dem etwas größeren Leitungsquerschnitt) dagegen, bei der Verkabelung gleich Cat 8.2-Leitungen zu verwenden? Wenn ich die heute an eine Cat 6A Dose bzw. Patchpanel anschließe reduziert das natürlich die Verkabelung (noch) auf Cat6A, aber irgendwann möchte ich vielleicht das Haus nachrüsten und kann dann die bestehenden Letungen weiter verwenden. Oder gibt es da physikalische Nachteile?

Die max. Kabellänge beziehen sich ja immer auf die Verbindungslänge zwischen den aktiven Komponenten, also z.B. Rechner und Switch, oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## Matusalem (17. Juni 2019)

Nicht viel, neben dem größeren Leitungsquerschnitt ist macht der Gesamtkabelaufbau Cat8.x Kabel etwas dicker und starrer und damit unhandlicher beim Verlegen.

Man sollte noch Bedenken das man keinen blassen Schimmer hat ob 40 Gbit/s per Cat8 oder eher Glasfaser in 20 Jahren für die private Verkabelung en vogue ist und damit die Preise im erschwinglichen Bereich. 

>> Die max. Kabellänge beziehen sich ja immer auf die Verbindungslänge zwischen den aktiven Komponenten, also z.B. Rechner und Switch, oder übersehe ich da was?
Korrekt


----------



## P2063 (19. Juni 2019)

bpas schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich (außer dem Preis und dem etwas größeren Leitungsquerschnitt) dagegen, bei der Verkabelung gleich Cat 8.2-Leitungen zu verwenden?



physikalische Nachteile nicht, aber die Mehrkosten sind auch vollkommen unnötig da Cat8 mit einer maximalen Länge von 30m (die man von Gerät A über Patchfeld über Wand/Flur/Raum, Dose, Gerät B schneller zusammen hat als man denkt und die Verbindungsqualität sich mit jeder Steckverbindung auch reduziert) vornehmlich für Datacenter/Rackverkabelung spezifiziert wurde. Die 10gbit von Cat6/7 werden vermutlich für die nächsten 30 Jahre mehr als ausreichend sein. Abgesehen davon haben sich bis heute die für Cat 7 schon nötigen Tera- und GG45 Stecker im Consumerbereich nicht durchgesetzt.


----------



## AceLafleur (30. Juli 2020)

Sorry dafür, dass ich das alte Topic wieder hoch hole.

Ich wollte einfach nur danke an alle Leute hier im Thread.
Die allgemeine Umbauten haben alle ein wenig länger angedauert als angedacht und die Netzwerkdosen habe ich erst vor paar Wochen fertig angeschlossen.
Aber hierfür mit vollem Erfolg!

Habe jetzt einen kleinen 19" Serverschrank mit mit Patchpanel, Switch und Modem. Das waren auf jeden Fall gute Ratschläge! 
7 Duplex Kabel wurden verlegt. Insgesamt die vollen 100 M sind ausgerollt.
Entsprechend 14 Anschlüsse  über die Wohung verteilt - von dem einer leider nicht funktioert. Ich konnte leider bis zum Ende leider nicht rausfinden, wo der Fehler lag.
Aber dafür passen die anderen wunderbar. 
Netzwerkdosen wurden es dann doch die von Telegärtner. Da diese es einem beim Verkabeln wohl ein wenig einfacher machen.

Also Danke - Projekt geglückt. 

Grüße
Ace


----------



## steffen25021978 (14. August 2020)

Bei Erweiterung und einsatz eines NAS wäre eventuell ein managed Switch sinnvoll. Weg LACP. Aber wenns läuft, glückwunsch


----------

